# Update on Puppy w/NO Energy



## Stacy Fleming-Walker (Oct 9, 2010)

We had the pup evaluated by the trainer we are planning on working with today along with a few other people at a local trial. The general consensus similar to that on here was to return her. 

Spoke with the breeder who was incredibly apologetic, and offered to let us trade her out. It is still unclear what the issue was with the pup but the breeder willingly took her back to place in a pet home. We decided that we would check out the other pups and trade her out if there was one we liked, and if not we would ask for a full refund. We decided on another puppy from the litter and have brought her home.

Also, many have asked about her breeder, I am not going to share the info publicly as I don't want anyone to think I am bad mouthing her. She does compete, trains with world-class trainers, and the parents are titled.

I will keep the board updated on her progress as our first official club training day with her isn't until Nov. 3rd. If anyone has any advice on what we should be doing with her until then that would be great.

Stacy


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

You should be able to confirm some of the suspicions that people said or kept tight lip as too how this one acts in the next 24hrs....


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Good luck with your new pup...the behaviour of your last one didn't sound normal for a working or a pet pup.


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Stacy Fleming-Walker said:


> I will keep the board updated on her progress as our first official club training day with her isn't until Nov. 3rd. If anyone has any advice on what we should be doing with her until then that would be great.
> 
> Stacy


Isn't that like 11 days away? My advice, since you asked for it, is to feed her, put her on a schedule, and treat her like a puppy and get settled in. 
Laura


----------



## Stacy Fleming-Walker (Oct 9, 2010)

Laura....Your response was pretty much the same as what came from the trainer. When asked what we should or should not be doing with the pup, his response was "love her and let her be a pup"......Great advice in my humble opinion!

Stacy


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Stacy Fleming-Walker said:


> Laura....Your response was pretty much the same as what came from the trainer. When asked what we should or should not be doing with the pup, his response was "love her and let her be a pup"......Great advice in my humble opinion!
> 
> Stacy


HI Stacy

How is "love her and let her be a pup". great advice for the 
replacement pup and not for the original puppy?


----------



## Stacy Fleming-Walker (Oct 9, 2010)

I never said it wasn't Thomas....however, the puppy was showing signs of "issues"....we honestly won't likely do anything different with this one than the last one....

When we got the breeder's place, she confirmed that something wasn't right and that she probably wasn't stable enough to withstand the stress of moving to a new environment. The new pup has been here for 24hours and is totally different....

The plan is to raise her pretty much like I do my OB pups, with a little less structure....


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Stacy Fleming-Walker said:


> I never said it wasn't Thomas....however, the puppy was showing signs of "issues"....we honestly won't likely do anything different with this one than the last one....
> 
> When we got the breeder's place, she confirmed that something wasn't right and that she probably wasn't stable enough to withstand the stress of moving to a new environment. The new pup has been here for 24hours and is totally different....
> 
> The plan is to raise her pretty much like I do my OB pups, with a little less structure....


Hi Stacy,

Good Luck with the new puppy. I guess I've got a masochistic streak. I work with whatever the puppy/dog brings and have never returned or washed out a dog. I might switch sports but not dogs


----------



## Stacy Fleming-Walker (Oct 9, 2010)

That is usually my attitude too....most of my dogs have been second hand dogs that others washed out or rescues.....But I have also never spent this amount of money on a dog either, and can't afford to throw away money and warehouse a dog that I can't do anything with for the next 12 years...she will be very happy in a pet home...


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

I am quite the opposite and have a high turn-over rate. 
If the dog/pup won't do what I need, I don't need it. 

I spent FAAAR too many years in rescue/rehab fixing crappy dogs that other people had created and now spend all day fixing problems that owners have created. When I work my personal dogs...I don't want to be fixing other people's mistakes.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

both your and her points and valid, and i can see a point in each, just a different approach. if i classify myself, i'd be leaning towards your point on view, don't mind a few flaws, but that first puppy seemed a total dud.

best of luck again with your new puppy.



Kristina Senter said:


> I am quite the opposite and have a high turn-over rate.
> If the dog/pup won't do what I need, I don't need it.
> 
> I spent FAAAR too many years in rescue/rehab fixing crappy dogs that other people had created and now spend all day fixing problems that owners have created. When I work my personal dogs...I don't want to be fixing other people's mistakes.


----------



## Stacy Fleming-Walker (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks Adi!


----------



## Stacy Fleming-Walker (Oct 9, 2010)

Kristina Senter said:


> I am quite the opposite and have a high turn-over rate.
> If the dog/pup won't do what I need, I don't need it.
> 
> I spent FAAAR too many years in rescue/rehab fixing crappy dogs that other people had created and now spend all day fixing problems that owners have created. When I work my personal dogs...I don't want to be fixing other people's mistakes.


Kristina, 

I feel your pain. I spend every day with client's messes, and I love coming home to a "good" dog. I still do some rescue and will occasionally foster, but in the overall scheme of things, I keep my rehabbing to dogs in shelters and other foster homes. I just don't have the patience to have it in my house any more.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Kristina Senter said:


> I am quite the opposite and have a high turn-over rate.
> If the dog/pup won't do what I need, I don't need it.
> 
> I spent FAAAR too many years in rescue/rehab fixing crappy dogs that other people had created and now spend all day fixing problems that owners have created. When I work my personal dogs...I don't want to be fixing other people's mistakes.


HI Kristina,

There is a difference between "fixing other people's mistakes"
and working with a green puppy with no previous training.
Some cookie cutter trainers can only "train" a certain type and temperament of dog. I like the challenge of working with different dogs. I think the most important thing is the relationship with the dog and you train the way you need to depending on the dog.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> HI Kristina,
> 
> There is a difference between "fixing other people's mistakes"
> and working with a green puppy with no previous training.
> Some cookie cutter trainers can only "train" a certain type and temperament of dog. I like the challenge of working with different dogs. I think the most important thing is the relationship with the dog and you train the way you need to depending on the dog.


 
Agree with what both have said on the subject, but before that, gotta ask yourself...what is the goal or endstate of where and how this dog is going to work? Then those decisions could be made.....

That puppy was green, however mistakes in its upbringing or genetics (nerve) are or seem to be a flaw....how long do you wait before you realize you've waisted valuable time! Then once progression has been made, how fast is the pup picking it up, what if the pup had no issues, how far advanced would you be? Those are things I think of...


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jody Butler said:


> Agree with what both have said on the subject, but before that, gotta ask yourself...what is the goal or endstate of where and how this dog is going to work? Then those decisions could be made.....
> 
> That puppy was green, however mistakes in its upbringing or genetics (nerve) are or seem to be a flaw....how long do you wait before you realize you've waisted valuable time! Then once progression has been made, how fast is the pup picking it up, what if the pup had no issues, how far advanced would you be? Those are things I think of...



Hi Jody,

I guess the bottom line is, if you don't like the puppy/dog and haven't bonded with it. You're not doing yourself or the dog any favors by keeping it. I just think a lot of people give up too easily when a puppy isn't reacting a certain way at a certain age.
I've seen and heard of too many podium dogs that previous owners have given up on or washed out


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

What about the vast numbers that see it your way Thomas. They won't give in and are bound and determined to force the dog into a preconceived mold of what they want the dog to be. That is less fair to the dog than finding another home for the dog IMO. Serves no real purpose other than the peoples ego so they can get on a public forum and make themselves out to be ready for sainthood. I have always wondered why people torture a dog that isn't capable of what they want rather than finding another dog that can.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> What about the vast numbers that see it your way Thomas. They won't give in and are bound and determined to force the dog into a preconceived mold of what they want the dog to be. That is less fair to the dog than finding another home for the dog IMO. Serves no real purpose other than the peoples ego so they can get on a public forum and make themselves out to be ready for sainthood. I have always wondered why people torture a dog that isn't capable of what they want rather than finding another dog that can.


Don,

That's not at all what I'm talking about. I'm talking about adapting the training to fit the dog and then if the dog still doesn't fit the sport. Finding another sport that does fit the dog.
Forcing a dog to do something it isn't suited for is a waste of time. Just don't give up too easily.


----------

